#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Βιβλιογραφία για υδραυλικά έργα

## mred-akias

Ψάχνω βιβλιογραφία για τους διάφορους τύπους φραγμάτων (άκαμπτα και εύκαμπτα) καθώς και για τα συνηθέστερα πιθανά συνοδευτικά έργα όπως σήραγγες εκτροπής, προφράγματα, εκκενωτές πυθμένα κλπ.

Αν έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι, θα ήμουν υποχρεωμένος.

----------


## Xάρης

Βιβλιογραφία Υδραυλικών Έργων και Υδρολογίας 

Διατμηματικό-Διεπιστημονικό Πρόγραμμα Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών του ΕΜΠ "Επιστήμη και Τεχνολογία Υδατικών Πόρων"Το περιοδικό "Υδροτεχνικά" της Ε.Υ.Ε. (Ελληνικής Υδροτεχνικής Ένωσης)
Εκπαιδευτικές σημειώσεις του "ΙΤΙΑ"ΜΙΤ - Free Online Cource Materials - Civil and Environmental EngineeringΒιβλιοθήκη του "U.S. Bureau of Reclamation"Βιβλιοθήκη του "U.S. Army Corps of Engineers"Βιβλιοθήκη του "Federal Highway Transportation"Δημοσιεύσεις και στατιστικά του "Federal Highway Transportation"Κατάλογος δημοσιεύσεων "U.S. Environmental Protection Agency"Αναζήτηση στον εθνικό κατάλογο του "U.S. Environmental Protection Agency"Environment, Health & Safety Online"Small Dams"

----------

